# Who Barfs??



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

just wondering who feeds thier viz the BARF diet? Peanut seems to be getting bored with the dried food we are giving her and today we mixed in some raw minced chicken. Well she chased the empty bowl round the floor for ages, think she liked it 

We are thinking of this as a regular thing with maybe a switch to BARF totaly when she is older.

Any thoughts ??

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian went throught this a month or two back. 
We ended up switching his food to a "better" puppy kibble but we still mix it with rice to help with his stool.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar is 8 months and I'm thinking of trying him on BARF when hes about 18months old, I give him raw chicken wings now as a treat and he loves them. Only problem i have with barf is that it may mean extra prep work!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I know what you mean about the extra prep work, but there are companies who do frozen deliveries of ballanced barf meals, (human grade meat, fruit and veg, no cerial filers), which can be supplimented with bones, offal etc.

I have just received my first order from Natural Instinct in the UK and just finishing off an interim minced chicken before start with it.

Just at the start myself!!

Graham


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

i do my own raw diet and will never go back to anything else. My V wouldn't eat the kibble and when she did, she broke out in a bad rash.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Been BARFing for almost two years, eight dogs and eight cats all on it.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Grahma, I've checked the website, which food do you get? I want something that is BARF but is complete in a pouch. I really don't even prep myself food so the dog has no chance!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi Jas,

I use the natural chicken, and I give her 100g 3 times per day. It is a complete meal and it looks nice, (for dog food!). I have loads of dry food I bought before Peanut decided she was not getting along with it so I do mix a small amount in with each meal as a top up just to use it up. Peanut is absolutely loving her new food btw and will be increasing the range of food I give her too, chicken wings etc.

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks graham, I rang them yesterday and am ordering some as soon as the dry food is near its end of sack! Do you have to add anything at all to the natural chicken or is everything in there already? Thats what i'm looking for, the guy on the phone says its all in there, fruit, veg , crushed bones etc


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I think it's all in there as they say. Other raw food products are just meat and they need adding to. I only add the dry kibble as I have a sack full left and she isn't putting on weight so I add to the raw food. This will stop whenI have used it all up. 

I gave Peanut her first bone from my butcher today aswell, talk about occupy her for a while, normaly her lunch is done in seconds but the bone she had lasted for hours and she then took herself to her crate for a long sleep, result!! She didn't finish it and has hiden it, can I find it, no !!!

I like this diet ;D

regards,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Great stuff, how old is Peanut now and how much do you feed? I'm ordering mine today!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Peanut is 15 wks now and I feed her 100g 3 times a day. 

She weighs 26lb and they say 2-3% of body weight per day. Thats about 3 %, (by my maths :-[) but the dry i put with it, about 40g per meal adds to this. She is a growing puppy and not putting anything other than nice weight on so I'm happy with that at the moment.

I have started replacing the odd meal with a bone, which she loves, or a small one for a treat and all in all she is doing well. Love this diet, always a clean bowl!!

any other questions just ask,

Graham


ps how old and size is you bundle of fun!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't started this yet but I will be doing so in the near future. I've been doing quite a bit of reading about it and at this point, I can't decide whether to purchase it or to make it myself. Anyone making their own? Got any advice? I know it's easier to just buy it but I wouldn't mind making my own if it is not too hard to get everything they need and is cost efficient.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar is 8 months old and I'd say around 22-25kg. I'm going to feed him 200-250g twice a day. I've just ordered from Natural Instincts and also ordered some lamb neck bones from them too. Should all arrive tomorrow, I'nve already started weaning him with some Natures Menu stuff I bought from the local store


----------

